# How is Microsoft Word 2003 being this clever?



## HareBrain (Feb 24, 2010)

I run Word 2003, and if I type in "prayin gand" it will correct it to "praying and". All well and good, and this works with all common verbs I've tried (though for some reason it doesn't do it at the start of a sentence).

So I wondered how much of the "replace text as you type" list (in tools/autocorrect options/autocorrect) was taken up with this kind of stuff, since there would have to be one entry for every verb ... only, none of them were there! So where is it getting these corrections from? I can't find them anywhere.

Just curious.


----------



## Dale_M (Feb 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind betting it's just a simple hard-coded find and replace '*in g' -> '*ing '.  MicroSoft will have done their homework, found the one hundred most common mistakes, and written code specifically for them.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 24, 2010)

You're probably right, but they've been a bit cleverer than that since it doesn't work with made-up words.

I didn't know hard-coding for such things existed. So you can't turn it off? (Not that I really feel the need to.)


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 24, 2010)

I think its one of the options under "autocorrect"


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 24, 2010)

Omphalos said:


> I think its one of the options under "autocorrect"


 
Well, I've looked under all the tabs, and can't find it. Can you be more specific?


----------

